# Radio Sony ICF 2001D



## tiago (Jun 6, 2018)

Hola.
Me gustaría encontrar el manual en Español para la radio Sony *ICF 2001 D*.
Si alguien lo tiene agradecería que lo publicase.

Saludos.


----------



## KareDany (Jul 12, 2018)

Un saludo colegas.
Tiago necesitas Manual de Usuario ó de Servicio?
KareDany.


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola.
Necesito el de usuario en Español. Pero el de servicio, si estuviese en Español, sería también bienvenido.

Saludos.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 12, 2018)

Buenas tardes *tiago*, adjunto manual de usuario Inglés/Francés/Español.

Saludos.,


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola, Iynspyre. Gracias por tu interés, pero es el modelo ICF 2001D el que necesito.

Saludos.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 12, 2018)

Cierto, el modelo *ICF-2001D* aunque tiene manual es español no se consigue el escaneado; y el modelo idéntico pero que se comercializó en otro mercado, el *ICF-2010* sólo tiene inglés e italiano.

Saludos.,


----------



## KareDany (Jul 13, 2018)

El Manual de Servicio que tengo está en Inglés, pero tiene esquema eléctrico que puede ser de ayuda, acá lo subo ahorita. Está comprimido en dos partes, es necesario bajar las dos antes de intentar abrirlo.

Saludos:

KareDany


----------



## tiago (Jul 13, 2018)

Kare Dany, gracias por todo.
Sería genial que tuvieses en Español, el manual de usuario .

Saludos.


----------



## Azulon (Mar 5, 2022)

Han pasado casi cuatro años y yo también necesito el manual de la radio Sony IPC-2001D en español. Llevo buscándolo hace años y no lo encuentro, lo tengo en inglés pero no me entero bien. Por favor, ¿alguien lo tiene?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2022)

Azulon dijo:


> lo tengo en inglés pero no me entero bien





			https://www.google.com/search?q=traductor+de+pdf+manteniendo+el+formato&source=hp&ei=MwgkYt-FLIvJ1sQP2tKVgAI&iflsig=AHkkrS4AAAAAYiQWQ5-R6h0hc6WO3wX-WP8JZZAhtSRO&oq=Traductor+de+pdf+manteniendo+formato&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAEYADIGCAAQFhAeOgsIABCABBCxAxCDAToFCAAQgAQ6EQguEIAEELEDEIMBEMcBENEDOggIABCxAxCDAToICAAQgAQQsQNQAFiNVWDtdWgAcAB4AIABwAGIAfkfkgEFMTYuMTmYAQCgAQE&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Azulon (Mar 5, 2022)

DOSMETROS, gracias por contestarme, y tan pronto. He intentado con el traductor de Google pero me dice que no puede porque es un fichero escaneado. También lo he intentado con otro "translator" pero me dice igual y que primero tengo que convertirlo a "word", ellos tienen una herramienta para hacerlo pero (siempre hay un pero) no llega a terminarlo. Así que seguiré buscando e intentándolo. Lo dicho, muchas gracias por el interés. Cuándo lo consiga, lo traeré aquí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2022)

Claro , el problema es cuando cada página es una foto (texto fotografiado) , a seguir intentando !


----------

